
There's a power plant in Copenhagen with a ski slope roof - dscpls
https://www.dezeen.com/2019/10/08/big-copenhill-power-plant-ski-slope-copenhagen/
======
jalk
Too bad the co2 exhaust-smokerings was not implemented. See the related video
[https://www.dezeen.com/2015/02/25/video-trial-smoke-ring-
chi...](https://www.dezeen.com/2015/02/25/video-trial-smoke-ring-chimney-big-
amager-bakke-power-plant-copenhagen/)

That article said that BIG collaborated with Peter Madsen on the chimney
design. That’s Peter Madsen who murdered a Swedish journalist onboard his
submarine

